
A PHP Forum in 964 bytes of code - nreece
http://www.nerdparadise.com/blogs/blake/6034/
======
miles
This script was improved upon (and further shrunk) by a redditor named
"illiterate":

    
    
      Using PDO
      Using SQLite
      No XSS holes
      No SQL injection holes
      File size is only 766 bytes
    

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bvqbl/a_php_for...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/bvqbl/a_php_forum_in_964_bytes_of_code/c0oubni)

~~~
jqueryin
I was actually coming into the comments section to hate on the "< 1kb forum"
until I saw this. The first thing I had looked for yesterday was security
holes and that took ~1 second due to the small filesize. Bravo illiterate.

------
puredemo
Don't go to the demo page unless you want to severely lag your browser.

------
robotkad
Here comes all the "A <insert language> Forum in x bytes of code" posts.

~~~
robryan
Yes these are generally useless, sure we can make a forum in 1kb but why? I
can appreciate an elegant piece of code that shows a much better way to
preform a task but lets make something really simple and see how small we can
do it is pointless.

~~~
compay
It's a game. People are having fun. Playing golf is also pretty pointless when
you think about it.

Relax, nobody is suggesting this is how you are supposed to write all your
code.

------
ismin
It is not most customizable and secure forum... but it works ;) Brilliant :D

------
ntulip
Just learned that a 964bytes forum is not enough to stop the racist comments
in the demo.

------
jrockway
It's amusing how "the web" bloats "push some text onto the end of an array" to
1K of interpreted code. No wonder web apps are so buggy.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
with a UI, over a network, backed by a resilient persistence engine

